# Times like these...



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

make me proud I ride a Brute.






Video's probably here already (might even be posted by someone on this site) but wasn't exactly sure how to search for it lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it's been posted a 100 times...

And as always, I love the brute but, it isnt really a fair comparison.. Like putting a honda civic up against a alcohol car.... lol so IMO, the video is pointless for what they are trying to say...


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

^X2 Although impressive you can just HEAR how built that brute is. I don't think it even touched the mud...


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> And as always, I love the brute but, it isnt really a fair comparison.. Like putting a honda civic up against a alcohol car....


:haha: So what you're saying is.... arctic cat/can-am = about the same as honda :33:

'Eh, mods to the brute aside you can't say you don't feel a little giddy after watching this video.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I really dont when comparing it to other quads... b/c if you build the motor of the other 2, slapped paddles and NOS on them as well, the brute might not have been the first across the pit...


just saying..............


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

..............BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Bacon said:


> ..............BLASPHEMY!


Lmao


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Still....always a good one to watch.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Horray for paddle tires lol


----------

